# Focal 4w2, Focal 3krx3 -- Auction Style. No reserve



## hueman (May 9, 2015)

single woofers. work well. i can text you videos of them playing sound. thank you!

4w2: SINGLE FOCAL UTOPIA 4W2 BE 4" MIDRANGE SPEAKER K2 POWER CENTER CHANNEL | eBay

3krx3: SINGLE FOCAL 3KRX3 3" 50W RMS KRX3 K2 POWER MIDRANGE SPEAKER CENTER CHANNEL | eBay


----------

